
Recovering Nintendo’s Lost SimCity for the NES - jonny_eh
https://gamehistory.org/simcity/
======
bakery2k
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18759898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18759898)

~~~
dang
That one was actually posted later, but we had put this one in the second-
chance pool (described at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380)),
which brought it back for a second viewing. Sorry, I know that's confusing.

------
flippyhead
This is excellent work!

